# Malone Is Not Ready to Play



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Unsigned forward hasn't recovered from knee surgery. The Lakers are saving a roster spot for him, but others are interested.











By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

Karl Malone has not fully recovered from off-season knee surgery and is expected to sit out part of the exhibition season, possibly more, if he decides to come back for a 20th NBA season.

Malone, 41, a free-agent forward who played for the Lakers last season, is being courted by several teams. He had arthroscopic surgery on his right knee June 29, two weeks after the Lakers lost in the NBA Finals at Detroit. He has spent most of his time since recovering at his Arkansas ranch and has not met with any teams.

"He is working out and all signs are pointing to a 100% recovery, but that is still many months away," said Malone's agent, Dwight Manley. "There is no timetable."

In June, Malone's personal orthopedist, Ralph Venuto, found a small tear in the cartilage of Malone's knee and performed a procedure during which microscopic holes were drilled in the cartilage to promote blood flow and healing. Recovery times vary, but New Jersey Net guard Jason Kidd had the same surgery on his knee in July and is not expected back until December.

"Our understanding is that Karl's not 100% at this time," Laker spokesman John Black said. "We don't know when he will be."

more...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,6645902.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Stick a fork in him.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Stick a fork in him.


:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> Stick a fork in him.


yyyyup


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

He really should retire. No matter where he goes it'll probably take him so long to recover he won't be much help to anyone due to him not being in NBA shape, not to mention being flat-out old. If he only plans on missing like the first month it may be OK, but any more than that and he'll just wind up being a liability...........................:upset:

Well the good news we have a perfectly competent General Manager who'll make sure we the appropriate help.


Oh, wait...:uhoh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Watch us sign him to a 3 year deal. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i hate players that stay around the leauge to try an win a ring i think thats the case with malone


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I said I thought he was done. There's no reason to go on he's a legend so what that he didn't win a ring thats a personal pursuit that won't reflect bad on his career one bit. Championship rings don't suddenly make Steve Kerr great so its okay if Malone doesn't have one.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This isn't really new news....? 

You guys want us to sign someone like Travis Best instead of Malone because Karl isn't 100% ready a *month* before *training camp*? Get real.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> This isn't really new news....?
> 
> You guys want us to sign someone like Travis Best instead of Malone because Karl isn't 100% ready a *month* before *training camp*? Get real.


Heh?



> "He is working out and all signs are pointing to a 100% recovery, but that is still *many months* away," said Malone's agent, Dwight Manley. "There is *no timetable*."


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

And keep in mind, this is all stemming from an injury that occurred *almost nine months ago*. When you're on the wrong side of 40 and you're still not ready after nine months, the handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> And keep in mind, this is all stemming from an injury that occurred *almost nine months ago*. When you're on the wrong side of 40 and you're still not ready after nine months, the handwriting is on the wall.


Yep. He never fully recovered from that first knee injury. It was obvious that his injury was much more serious than the Lakers first let on when he was out for a couple of months instead of a couple of weeks. Then, it became even more obvious that he wasn't fully recovered when he played. He looked slow, lethargic, and lacked explosiveness. I'm guessing he tore that ligament in his knee again against Detroit. Why else would he be out for so long? I'd steer clear of re-signing him right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Definitely not great news. I'll wait to see what Malone tells Pop this week and if the Lakers sign him. We'll know more then.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone we sign for the min at this point is going get half a minute a game.

Who cares if he's injured, he's better then anyone else we can get. Even if he doesn't come until the 2nd half of the season, he would be a great pickup if he decides to come back.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Anyone we sign for the min at this point is going get half a minute a game.
> 
> Who cares if he's injured, he's better then anyone else we can get. Even if he doesn't come until the 2nd half of the season, he would be a great pickup if he decides to come back.


Yeah, good point. Malone with half a knee and one testicle is still better than any PF the Lakers have right now.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Unsigned forward hasn't recovered from knee surgery. The Lakers are saving a roster spot for him, but *others* are interested.



What does *'Others'* mean here? Teams that are interested in Malone or players who are interested in sigining with Lakers?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I felt that the "Others" meant other teams are interested in Malone, but it could be the other way to.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bump. I just read this article more closely, and it appears I completely overlooked the part where they mention that Malone had microfracture surgery? WTF? If true, I'd say he is done, as Penny Hardaway, Allen Houston, and Chris Webber all had the same surgeries and all were never the same. 

So yeah, unless this microfracture surgery was much less severe than either of the above three mentioned players, Malone's not going to be the same this year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man i hope he comes back


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"Spurs officials have continued to speak weekly with Karl Malone's agent, but have not been given any reason to feel optimistic about their chances of signing Malone. Malone's children are enrolled in school near Los Angeles, leading some observers to think he will re-sign with the Lakers if he chooses to play. Malone had arthroscopic surgery on his right knee on June 29 and is not expected to be fully healed by the start of the season. "We've told Karl we've been saving a spot for him," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. "If we fill it and Karl decides in a month or two he wants to play for us, we could find a way to make room for him." San Antonio Express-News 

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA092404.7D.BKNSpursUpdate.b167ac18.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Mail call: Malone's return to Lakers in doubt*

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- Karl Malone's return to the NBA could be months away -- if he comes back at all.

The Los Angeles Lakers said Friday they don't know if the 41-year-old forward will play this season. Malone, who had surgery on his right knee at the end of June, is a free agent and reportedly is being pursued by several teams.

"Our understanding is he's not going to be ready to return for a couple months," Lakers spokesman John Black said. "We're hopeful he does decide to play another season and he decides to play for us."

Malone's agent, Dwight Manley, refused comment. In July, he disputed reports that Malone had decided to retire. The second-leading scorer in NBA history, Malone played 18 seasons with the Utah Jazz before joining the Lakers last summer.

Link

kindof old news, but the title says all


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

malone should stay with us because he hes a main factor to take us back to the playoffs


----------

